# Disney



## Jarrad (Jan 4, 2015)

What's your favourite disney songs? Mine are:


Spoiler







and also








I fell in love with it the first time I heard it. One of the best things I like about it is how it's in hawaiian despite being an english-speaking movie targeted towards westerners


----------



## Murray (Jan 4, 2015)

lilo and stitch is the best didney


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 4, 2015)

Both of the lilo & stitch songs you linked, and I also really love reflection from Mulan.


----------



## Skeletons (Jan 4, 2015)

Alyssa said:


> Both of the lilo & stitch songs you linked, and I also really love reflection from Mulan.



Reflection from Mulan is beautiful.

I also like I'll Make A Man Out Of You because it's catchy af.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

Those songs are great! I'm also a huge fan of

Almost There- Princess and the Frog
Make a Man out of you- Mulan
I just cant wait to be King- Lion King  A classic


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm afraid to admit i havent seen mulan

is it good?


----------



## Murray (Jan 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I'm afraid to admit i havent seen mulan
> 
> is it good?



It's aright, nothing special imo but not bad either, the weebness does add to it though


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

Murray said:


> It's aright, nothing special imo but not bad either, the weebness does add to it though



Mulan is fantastic! It'd not weeby in the slightest, so I'm not sure what you mean by that.​


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 4, 2015)

All the songs from Mulan. Great to have at least one Asian representative among the Disney ~princesses~


----------



## Tao (Jan 4, 2015)

The Lilo & Stitch songs that aren't Elvis (can't stand Elvis)




Skeletons said:


> Reflection from Mulan is beautiful.
> 
> I also like I'll Make A Man Out Of You because it's catchy af.





Also like...Practically all the Hercules soundtrack. That film has some catchy songs.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 4, 2015)

Best Disney princess IMO


----------



## Joy (Jan 4, 2015)

I won't say I'm in love from Hercules
Almost there from Princess and the Frog
Make a man out of you or whatever from Mulan
Can you feel the love tonight- Lion King


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Best Disney princess IMO



TRUE DISNEY PRINCESS YAS KUZCO SLAY


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll Make a Man Out Of You from Mulan

Go The Distance from Hercules


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

All songs in Tarzan calm me.

Make a Man Out of You

and Let it Go.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 5, 2015)

Just can't wait to be king-Lion King
Circle of life-Lion King
Be Prepared-Lion King
The Whole Damn Movie-Lion King
The Whole Damn Movie-Mulan
The Whole Damn Movie- Princess Frog
The Whole Damn Movie- Hercules 
and that one good song in Frozen which was the only good part of it


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 5, 2015)

this is love from cinderella


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

My favorite Disney song: now it's _The Bells of Notre Dame_.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Misuzurin (Jan 5, 2015)

Reflection from Mulan + 1
Part of Your World from the Little Mermaid
You'll Be In My Heart from Tarzan
Colors of the Wind from Pocahontas

Those are my favorite tunes.


----------



## kassie (Jan 5, 2015)

Ohman I have so many, here's a few:


Lilo & Stitch - Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride
Lion King 2 - My Lullaby
Mulan - Reflections / I'll make a man out of you
The Little Mermaid - Part of your world


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 12, 2015)

Lilo and stitch is so underrated :<


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

Robin Hood - Love (at least that's what I think it's called)

I don't really consider The Nightmare Before Christmas to be "Disney" but, just as Javocado, I really love Sally's Song.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 12, 2015)

Skeletons said:


> Reflection from Mulan is beautiful.
> 
> I also like I'll Make A Man Out Of You because it's catchy af.



I used to sing Reflection to my parents all the time as a kid, now my favorite song is "Make a Man Out of You", if not because of that hilarious TeamFourStar parody of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Lilo and stitch is so underrated :<



I knoooooow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like those 90's pop songs of the main song at the end of some Disney movies, but I also like "I can go the distance", "Be Prepared", "Why should I worry", and "Be Prepared".


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 12, 2015)

Favorite Disney songs? It's hard to narrow it down, but some of my all time favorites are:

Zero to Hero - Hercules
I wont Say I'm in Love - Hercules
Be Prepared - The Lion King
Upendi - The Lion King 2
A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella
Under The Sea - The Little Mermaid
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious - Mary Poppins 

Oh christ, there's so many. I wont go on. You get the idea.


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I used to sing Reflection to my parents all the time as a kid, now my favorite song is "Make a Man Out of You", if not because of that hilarious TeamFourStar parody of it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can never see those words without thinking about this


----------



## azukitan (Jan 16, 2015)

I love this lesser-known song from Aladdin and the King of Thieves:


Spoiler: Out of Thin Air










Some of my other favorites are:
Pocahontas - Colors of the Wind
Tangled - I See the Light
Frozen - For the First Time in Forever
Beauty and the Beast - Something There
Lion King - Be Prepared
...the list can go on and on XD


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

He Mele No Lilo is definitely my favourite out of all songs. 
Basically all of the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack tbh. 

I also adore 
Pocahontas - Colors of the Wind
Mulan - Reflection
The Lion King - Hakuna Matata
Beauty and the Beast - Something There
Aladdin - A Whole New World


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 21, 2015)

Two worlds is slowly growing on me..


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 2, 2015)

*IM SCREAMING*


----------



## Mignon (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm, let's see. I love most of them, but I particularly enjoy singing along to these ones!

Now’s When My Life Begins - Tangled
Love is an Open Door - Frozen
I Can Go the Distance- Hercules
A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes - Cinderella
Poor Unfortunate Souls - The Little Mermaid
My Lullaby - Lion King 2
Be Prepared - Lion King

Kiiind of a sucker for a good villain song, haha.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2015)

♫ Immortals; Big Hero 6 
♫ Make a man out of you; Mulan
♫ I see the light; Tangled
♫ When will my life begin; Tangled
♫ Hakuna Matata; Lion King
♫ Circle of Life; Lion King
♫ Part of Your World; The little Mermaid
♫ Kiss the Girl; The little mermaid (Ashley Tisdale version yeah)
♫ Sugar Rush theme tune; Wreck-it Ralph
♫ Welcome Medley; Four parks, one world; Walt Disney world soundtrack


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 2, 2015)

Disney's best song is under the sea, it's obvious.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

PRINCE ALI DA GOAT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Every Lilo and Stitch song. Just everything to do with them. It's my life <3 c:


----------



## Saylor (Feb 2, 2015)

Hakuna Matata is my favorite, along with most of the rest of The Lion King and Lilo and Stitch soundtracks, and also On My Way from Brother Bear (mostly just for nostalgic reasons)!


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

Ah, I have so many. ;u; 
I'll narrow it down to these (not necessarily in this order):
-"Beauty and the Beast (Tale as Old as Time)" - Beauty and the Beast
-"A Whole New World" - Aladdin
-Either "You'll be in My Heart" or "Strangers Like Me" - Tarzan
-"I'm Still Here (Jim's Theme)" - Treasure Planet
-"See the Light" - Tangled
-"For the First Time in Forever (Reprise)" - Frozen
-"Part of Your World" - The Little Mermaid​


----------



## samsquared (Feb 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TRUE DISNEY PRINCESS YAS KUZCO SLAY



UH-HUH HONEY

I love all of the songs... It's very difficult to pick one absolute favourite... 
For now, I guess I'll pick _I Won't Say I'm In Love_ from Hercules. But I will be back after I've refreshed my memory!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2015)

The Little mermaid, Part of your world
Aladdin, A whole new world
Tangled, I see the light
LOL practically all the songs with wanting to be in another world haha


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2015)

omg I love lilo and stitch!!! I love all the songs there honestly


----------



## roseflower (Feb 3, 2015)

I really love all the Disney music, especially the music and all songs in Mulan, Pocahontas, The Little mermaid, Aladdin, The Lion King,  Princess and the Frog, Frozen and Lilo and Stitch. I have all the soundtrack CDs except Frozen and Princess and the Frog. And I really like Reflection from Mulan, performed by Christina Aguilera


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulan
Friends on the Other Side - Princess and the Frog
Why Should I Worry? - Oliver and Company
Love - Robin Hood
Junkyard Society Rag - Lady and the Tramp 2
and more


----------

